# am i over feeding my snake???



## luke1988 (Jan 13, 2011)

*i bought my first corn snake last month and he is 5 months old, the woman in the shop where i bought him (birmingham reptiles and pets, Erdington) told me to feed him 2 pinkies twice a week. when went to buy some more pinkies from my local reptile shop (Miles Pet Supplies, Kingstanding) he asked me how much i was feeding him and when i told him he assured me i was feeding him too much and told me to feed him just 2 pinkies once a week! so who do i listen to?????? sum1 please help me!*


----------



## CrisisMajor (Sep 26, 2010)

It is more usual to feed a young corn snake weekly. 2 baby mice sounds about right. Got any pictures so we can judge?


----------



## Xerse (Sep 22, 2010)

luke1988 said:


> *i bought my first corn snake last month and he is 5 months old, the woman in the shop where i bought him (birmingham reptiles and pets, Erdington) told me to feed him 2 pinkies twice a week. when went to buy some more pinkies from my local reptile shop (Miles Pet Supplies, Kingstanding) he asked me how much i was feeding him and when i told him he assured me i was feeding him too much and told me to feed him just 2 pinkies once a week! so who do i listen to?????? sum1 please help me!*


Don't listen to either of them.

I'd up his food to 1 FUZZY MOUSE every 7 days.

a fuzzy mouse has much more nutrients in it for the snake, than a pinkie, and you will find he will be better off with them.

my corns are 6 months old, and eating small mice.
You should ideally go up onto fuzzies as soon as you can, because they really are much better than pinkies.

Hope this helps.


----------



## leighlian-x (Nov 9, 2010)

I recently got a new young corn, around 2-3 months old and the caresheet I researched and downloaded says for young corns once every 5-6 days is enough and then as they get older once a week..

My little lady seems perfectly happy, pooing well and coming out to say hello in the evenings, 2 pinkies twice a week does sound a little too much to me but I'm new to this as well!


----------



## janeann10uk (May 27, 2009)

corns are pretty greedy and will grab every bit of food you you offer them !!:lol2:


----------



## luke1988 (Jan 13, 2011)

i cant seem to upload a pic of him but if you can see my profile pic he is on that. thanks for the reply.


----------



## Xerse (Sep 22, 2010)

luke1988 said:


> i cant seem to upload a pic of him but if you can see my profile pic he is on that. thanks for the reply.


Big enough for a fuzzy, definately.

You'd be better off with one every 7 days, like i posted above.

If you have any problems, feel free to contact me.


----------



## luke1988 (Jan 13, 2011)

Xerse said:


> Big enough for a fuzzy, definately.
> 
> You'd be better off with one every 7 days, like i posted above.
> 
> If you have any problems, feel free to contact me.


thanks, i was worried i was making him fat. lol. ill go and pick op some fluffs tomorrow.


----------



## Xerse (Sep 22, 2010)

Nah, not overfeeding at all.
You don't really want to be feeding more than 2 of the same prey size a week. Which is why i recommend fuzzies/fluffs. Plus your snake looks big enough, and is old enough for it. 

As i said, feel free to PM me if you need help, i've accepted your friend request also. : victory:


----------



## luke1988 (Jan 13, 2011)

cheers mate you have been a massive help!


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

If thats the one in your sig i would go for once every 5-7 dyas with a fuzzy or once every 7 days with a rat pup if he will take it. My little snakes go every week then every 10 days then once adult i alternate feeds so it will be once a week for a while then i will leave them for 2 weeks and so on.


----------



## luke1988 (Jan 13, 2011)

TEENY said:


> If thats the one in your sig i would go for once every 5-7 dyas with a fuzzy or once every 7 days with a rat pup if he will take it. My little snakes go every week then every 10 days then once adult i alternate feeds so it will be once a week for a while then i will leave them for 2 weeks and so on.


yeah thats him in my signature, im going to get some fluffs/fuzzies today and see how he gets on. thanks for the help.


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

Imo (and thats all it is my opinion) i would get him on rats as they seem to promote healthy growth much more efficiantly than mice (again imo) you want a rat that is slightly thicker than the thickness part of your snake, no more than twice the size aim for 1.5 times. (dont be ott with it just use your common sense and get roughly that size) feed him this every 7 days and do so for atleast 12months if not 2years before dropping him to 10days and at 4-5 (definate adult) you cn start fedding every 2 weeks although some people feed 7-10day schedules forever (this may leave you with a fat corn though)

Hope this helps.

Chewy86

p.s the first lady was goin to have you a fat corn snake with a more than likely shorter life span from overfeeding. You did the right thing its best to ask a few differant opinions and make your own mind up on who to go with. Its a shame that allot of shops seem to give out crap advice to noob keepers.


----------

